# A Knight's Tale (2001)



## reptile (May 2, 2002)

*a Knights tale*

Now if anyone has seen this film they will agree with me when I say it is a hit the actor heath ledeger playing as a knights sevent finds himself battling in jousts when he shoudn't be as the sir heimlich van  and i cant remeber last name. the role suited heath ledger as if he had done the same in realality.


----------



## Charlie (May 30, 2002)

This was fantastic fun and the music was brilliant. Everything you could wish for from a romantic/adventure historical tale but with that added  "twist" of what?...   pure entertainment


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

loved the movie, but how did this end up in the king kong area?.....


----------



## Dave (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *loved the movie, but how did this end up in the king kong area?..... *



I've no idea. I'll move it to scifi movies general discussions. I think it is just released on DVD and video. If anyone else wants to post about it, I'll give it a forum.


----------



## Krystal (Jun 30, 2002)

Great movie, definitely fun to watch. It have funny moments, romance and action. Love the battling.  Heath definitely was great in this movie.  

Krystal :rain:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

it's called a LANCE!  hello!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

A very good film set in the 14th century with a 20th century soundtrack to it


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

once again, another movie that was poorly promoted.  if they had done it right it would have done much better in the theaters


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 16, 2002)

Too true, it is such a shame when films aren't well promoted for both ciname & video/D.V.D as this one really SHOULD have been


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow! I love this film it is amazin'! Heath Ledger is FIT!

'It's called a lance...hello!' The characters were just...wow! Chaucer made me laugh and I want his coat! The way ur introduced to him is kinda funny too hehehe 

And the David Bowie music? No way...it just don't fit in with the Medievil theme...then again...what IS that woman wearing?! Kepp David Bowie, lost the HAT! 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 19, 2002)

I thought the music fitted in very well with the film as a whole


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

me 2.  but i have to agree about the hat.  yuck!:dead:


----------



## Legolas (Jul 19, 2002)

oh and I liked thespeeches chaucer gave and the other guy who was trying to copy him at the end.

oh and Ulrichs poetry? _genious..._ 

:flash:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

your breasts...are below your throat


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 20, 2002)

True about the hat being horrible :dead:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

i didn't like a couple of the outfits either.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 21, 2002)

Bear in mind it's the 14th century


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 25, 2002)

no, but it's the modern outfits that i didn't like that she wore.  like the one that had a neckline that went all the way down to her belly button


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 26, 2002)

True, they were out of time for the film


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 26, 2002)

and not cute at all.  but i do think she did amazingly well considering it was her actorial debut.


----------



## pamie (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah this is a good film...funny in parts and a good all rounder...but it was not as good as I thought it would be!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 28, 2002)

It sure is different that what both me & the customers that I see thought it would be!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 8, 2002)

"It's called a lance..._hello!_" - Wot

Cracks me up 

:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

A lot of the film is funny


----------



## triffid (Aug 24, 2002)

"Pain, lot's of pain!"

Top movie, loved it . My two favourite characters being Wot and Chaucer, man I wish I could give a speach like that guy .


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

His speeches sure are good & some what rather funny at the same time 2


----------



## reptile (Jan 20, 2003)

it would be garenteed the film was a hit wot bein a comedy with action romance and a bit of sadness if any film has theis genres it must be a hit


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

heath ledger is HOT:naughty:


----------



## Krystal (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *
> man I wish I could give a speach like that guy . *



Yeah, his character was so cool, I totally love his speeches.  Love how the crowd react to him and how the others try to imitated him in the speeches.   

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 26, 2003)

one of my favorite scenes:
'you breasts....are beneath your throat...'


----------



## Krystal (Jan 29, 2003)

this movie was really funny.  

Krystal


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 6, 2004)

*Knights Tale*

Anyone seen this?

 I've been so tempted to hire it out a few times - even buy it cheap - it was going for around £3.99 at the local MVC last week. But even still, I'm too much of a tightwad to risk good money uncertainly. 

 So what is the film like? Any recommendations? Or is it eyecandy and rock in superficial metal, or a decent...Knight's Tale?


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Seen the movie, several times...

One of those films that you don't really need to think, whilst watching... Leave your brain, by the door, get loads of snacks/drinks, and settle down for a couple of hours!!!

It is the tale of a lowly born lad (Will) who has delusions of adequacy... He pretends to be a knight from a far off land... And wants to compete in some medieval games...

He has his two squires to help him... Meets Geoffrey Chaucer on the road (who likes to gamble and is first seen walking the road naked)... Geoffrey forges some documents for Will... And so begins his jousting and stuff... And meets a young lady... And falls in love...

There is fighting and rock music and stuff... I've enjoyed the movie the eight or ten times I've seen it... Highly recommended... Nothing historical about it...

Watch for the peasant who catches the helmet after a joust, he looks a little disappointed when he finds it's empty!!!


----------



## Morning Star (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

I saw it, not expecting much as usual. I always hated the mixture of contemporary references in 'historical' films. However, in my opinion it's a fun film and one that I had no problem watching a couple of times. The sets are well designed, some of the dialogue is genuinly funny and clever and fight scenes are impressive.

There are one or two cringeworthy cliched moments thrown in for the kids or slapstick punters I suppose, but, they do nothing to disturb the flow of the movie. I happily recommended it for easy and entertaining viewing.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Thanks for those opinions. Never saw the film, but wanted to. Now I know what I could borrow to watch on rainy summer eves.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Fun movie.  I thought that the blend of medieval action and modern music and sensibility worked very well.  Chaucer was a kick.  And of course, for those of us who are of the female gender, there is the Heath Ledger factor.  Very good looking boy.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

What part did Heath Ledger play???

And could anyone (Firefly fans) see a member of the Firefly crew with a really bad English accent???


----------



## Hypes (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Heath Ledger played the main character, William Thatcher. 

I am not sure about this Firefly gang, but you could check the cast to see if there are any familiar faces: IMDb entry.

As the others said, a fun movie, but you should expect anything but good entertainment.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

OH, IS THAT HEATH LEDGER!!! Somehow, when I heard someone mention the name, I didn't think he would be English...


----------



## Hypes (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Always thought the fellow to be an Aussie.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

Definitely just a fun little entertaining movie.  And yes, Heath Ledger is easy on the eyes but I think I'd take 

(Gerard Butler) instead.  He was one of the archeologists in Timeline.  Combine the good looks with the Scottish accent...very nice.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

For me, the real highlight of that movie was Paul Bettany. Love the fellow.

Shannon Sossamon is also a bright spot.


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Definitely just a fun little entertaining movie. And yes, Heath Ledger is easy on the eyes but I think I'd take
> 
> (Gerard Butler) instead. He was one of the archeologists in Timeline. Combine the good looks with the Scottish accent...very nice.


Butler was the best part of that movie! Definitely very nice.


----------



## nemogbr (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

I'd recommend the Knight's Tale. 

It was great fun alog the lines of how the Carry on team would go about things and some parts of Monty Python as well. 

You don't learn anything, but good mindless fun. 

Leave your brain at the door.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

The idea for A Knights Tale was basically stolen from George RR Martin's Hedge Knight graphic novels.  A squire/peasant taking on the mantle of knight and fighting in tourneys throughout the Seven kingdoms.  Heath Ledger is Australian.  I agree with Hypes' last post.  It is entertaining and funny even though every cell in my body rejected the idea of having Queen as the soundtrack.  It is not to be taken serious though, and all of the characters are quite colourful and likeable.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

dwndrgn...yes, he is quite nice, too.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Knights Tale*

We own it, my kids love it and it's a decent bit of fluff to watch if you don't want to think.  Chaucer was the best part of the movie.


----------

